# I have 8gb of ram installed but I can only use 3.21 gb



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, i currently have 8gb of ram installed and i can only use 3.21 gb of it, i don't understand much about computers but i've followed many tutorials and web forums on 'fixes' but none have worked i'd really appreciate some help.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

When you go to This PC > Properties, does System Type say it is 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> When you go to This PC > Properties, does System Type say it is 32 bit or 64 bit?


64 bit


----------



## Xsage (Jan 8, 2016)

What makes you think you can only use 3.21GB? Where/how are you seeing this information?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Where do you see that it can only use 3.2 Gb ?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Watch this video which explains why.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

texasbullet said:


> Watch this video which explains why.


Great video......I love that guy.....a man's man IT guy!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

meltiboi:

We need more information about your computer and its hardware, so please do the following in it:

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> Where do you see that it can only use 3.2 Gb ?


it says i can only use 3.2 in my ram info


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

flavallee said:


> meltiboi:
> 
> We need more information about your computer and its hardware, so please do the following in it:
> 
> ...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20191224202540.000000+120
Processor: AMD A8-6600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8570D, 768 MB
Hard Drives: C: 116 GB (53 GB Free); D: 348 GB (231 GB Free);
Motherboard: MSI A55M-E33 (MS-7721), ver 7.0, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your log with version 1.0.0.9 of the SysInfo.exe tool shows your computer has *8 GB* of RAM installed and detected in it.
Let's see now how much RAM it shows as "usable" by Windows 10 64-bit with version 1.0.0.4 of the SysInfo.exe tool.

Click this link to download and save version 1.0.0.4, then follow the same directions as before to submit the log.
https://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo-1004.exe

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

meltiboi said:


> it says i can only use 3.2 in my ram info


Didn't ask what it says....but "Where" it says it.


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Your log with version 1.0.0.9 of the SysInfo.exe tool shows your computer has *8 GB* of RAM installed and detected in it.
> Let's see now how much RAM it shows as "usable" by Windows 10 64-bit with version 1.0.0.4 of the SysInfo.exe tool.
> 
> Click this link to download and save version 1.0.0.4, then follow the same directions as before to submit the log.
> ...


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-6600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 19 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3288 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8570D, 768 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 116 GB (53 GB Free); D: 348 GB (231 GB Free);
Motherboard: MSI, A55M-E33 (MS-7721)
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Didn't ask what it says....but "Where" it says it.


in the control panel
i press the windows key and search the word 'ram', comes up with view ram info


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your first log shows your computer has *8.00 GB* of RAM installed and detected.
Your second log shows your computer has *3.21 GB* of RAM being used by Windows 10 64-bit.

It's normal for a certain amount of RAM to be dedicated for use by a computer's graphics device.
But in your case, it's showing *4.79 GB* being dedicated for that purpose - which is an unusually large amount.

Go to *Settings - System - Display - Advanced display settings - Display adapter properties*.
What does it show in MB's in these headings?
Total Available Graphics Memory:
Dedicated Video Memory:
System Video Memory:
Shared System Memory:

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Your first log shows your computer has *8.00 GB* of RAM installed and detected.
> Your second log shows your computer has *3.21 GB* of RAM being used by Windows 10 64-bit.
> 
> It's normal for a certain amount of RAM to be dedicated for use by a computer's graphics device.
> ...


Total Available Graphics Memory: 2176mb
Dedicated Video Memory: 768mb
System Video Memory: 0mb
Shared System Memory: 1408mb


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your computer's AMD Radeon HD 8570D graphics device has *768 MB* of dedicated video memory.
It has *1.38 GB*(1408 MB) of RAM being shared for its use.

That means *6.62 GB* of RAM should be being used by Windows 10 64-bit.
But for some reason only *3.21 GB* of that amount is being used.

I'm not there, so I don't know why this is happening.
Maybe someone else here can answer that.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## meltiboi (Apr 23, 2020)

flavallee said:


> Your computer's AMD Radeon HD 8570D graphics device has *768 MB* of dedicated video memory.
> It has *1.38 GB*(1408 MB) of RAM being shared for its use.
> 
> That means *6.62 GB* of RAM should be being used by Windows 10 64-bit.
> ...


Is there any advice you could possibly give me or something i could do, im gna open up my pc case and change round the ram slots tomorrow but maybe a fix until then


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How old is your machine? The CPU is about 8 years old (released June 2012), so I am wondering if the board is too.

Does the BIOS see the full 8GB? I suspect it would and the reporting issue is from Windows.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, I moved the thread because I see no evidence that this has anything to do with your Software Development.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version *1.0.0.9* says *8 GB RAM*. The older 1.0.0.4 version says 3.3 GB. Maybe one of the reasons the utility had to be updated was to fix a bug determining the RAM with Windows 10? I dunno, but I would more believe the latest version.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have both versions(1.0.0.4 and 1.0.0.9) of the TSGSIU tool because each version provides certain information that the other version doesn't do.
Version 1.0.0.4 provides the amount of usable RAM, but not the amount of installed RAM.
Version 1.0.0.9 provides the amount of installed RAM, but not the amount of usable RAM.
One additional plus about version 1.0.0.9 is that it provides the serial/service tag number of a factory brand computer.
This can save a lot of time in identifying a computer.
Both versions came in very handy for me in troubleshooting the RAM issue, even though I couldn't resolve it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, Frank.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In another thread a short time ago, I requested both versions be used because the threadstarter is complaining about the amount of RAM installed and the amount of RAM usable in his laptop.

-------------------------------------------------


----------

